# Was clearing out my step-grandfathers shed and found a bunch of old milk bottles from 1312-6 from M.B.L Ireland and an old wine bottle.



## Ken19 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## embe (Sep 25, 2020)

I don't know much about milk bottles but those look a bit older than the ones I've seen.  Any other pics of the one at the top?  WElcome to the forum by the way...I'm sure with detailed pics some of the members here can help you with additional info.


----------



## Ken19 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Ken19 (Sep 25, 2020)

The others need a good clean, their all perfect condition to which is what surprised me. Also found a 1955 milk of magnesia bottle.


----------



## embe (Sep 25, 2020)

Cool.  I thought the top one might have been a pickle jar.  It looked like if had some flat sides vs. round (like the ketchup bottle at the bottom).  Wish I could find some cool stuff like that in my shed.


----------

